# Are Uber's always late!!



## Nita0711 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Let me guess, you request pools.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Do you tip? Drivers will arrive late for non tippers. We get a message that pops up when we accept showing how much you tipped your last driver. We are early for the ones that tip.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

thats the app saying 4min but the driver can be held at a 3 min red light. lets not forget the days of calling a car service and them telling you 15min and showing up 40min later. realize its an estimate of time .


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Please explain what you mean by "* they always arrive super late*". I assume you get an estimate of when they will arrive when you book, but they get there later than the estimate.

Unfortunately your pick up might be a "stacked ping" meaning the driver is currently on a trip, he has to finish dropping off their passenger, then start driving to you.

The estimate would be based on the driver going directly to you, but it does not take traffic, traffic signals, etc. in consideration.

Drivers make money when they have passengers and are moving. None are going to stall picking you up just to stall.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

With you being in Memphis, there may be an issue of pickup location that some drivers may... avoid.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Steve's exactly right. Drivers don't discriminate against people, they discriminate against neighborhoods. If you live in a bad neighborhood, you wait longer. Period. That's why a nowhere craphole like Riviera Beach has surges every afternoon. Not because demand is that high but because no one wants to pick up there.

If you're in Orange Mound, you can forget it. There's no way I'd drive rideshare anywhere in Memphis. Maybe Germantown or Bartlett.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


Contact customer service and see what they say. Lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Steve's exactly right. Drivers don't discriminate against people, they discriminate against neighborhoods. If you live in a bad neighborhood, you wait longer. Period. That's why a nowhere craphole like Riviera Beach has surges every afternoon. Not because demand is that high but because no one wants to pick up there.
> 
> If you're in Orange Mound, you can forget it. There's no way I'd drive rideshare anywhere in Memphis. Maybe Germantown or Bartlett.


Haha, yea I'd hate to drive Rideshare in Memphis. I lived in TN for a while, Memphis is rough and this is coming from someone that drives Downtown Atlanta!

Although I avoid the Bluffs and SWAT (South West ATlanta). It routinely surges in the Bluffs and further west. I don't care if it's surging 10x, I ain't touching that area with a 1000 foot pole...



crazy916 said:


> Do you tip? Drivers will arrive late for non tippers. We get a message that pops up when we accept showing how much you tipped your last driver. We are early for the ones that tip.


Oh yea, I always pay attention to my tipping indicator when driving to a pax pickup. Better get those tips up OP!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


They are waiting for you to cancel after 5 minutes. When they see that you are not going to give them free money then they go get you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you are the entitled brat you appear to be I can see why they are late.

If you notice this "always happens" why don't you just order your ride a few minutes earlier?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You should always call your driver and demand that he make it quick.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> Steve's exactly right. Drivers don't discriminate against people, they discriminate against neighborhoods. If you live in a bad neighborhood, you wait longer. Period. That's why a nowhere craphole like Riviera Beach has surges every afternoon. Not because demand is that high but because no one wants to pick up there.
> 
> If you're in Orange Mound, you can forget it. There's no way I'd drive rideshare anywhere in Memphis. Maybe Germantown or Bartlett.


It doesnt matter what color your skin is or what your name is... if you live in Da hood 7/10 drivers won't touch your ping with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It doesnt matter what color your skin is or what your name is... if you live in Da hood 7/10 drivers won't touch your ping with a 10 foot pole.


Well if your name is Emma, Mila, or Megan, I might risk it just one time.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> if you live in Da hood 7/10 drivers won't touch your ping with a 10 foot pole.


It doesn't even have to be the hood here. If you live in Mirasol out by the PGA golf course, where they have a giant, two-story fountain by the gate, 7/10 drivers won't touch your 15 minute pickup there, either. Not all the hated neighborhoods are in da hood.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


Consider the possibility of traffic, accidents, wrong turns, U-turns, delayed GPS signals, "frozen" phones. Trips are not always as straightforward as we would like them to be.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


Take the bus? Call a cab? Walk?


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

So sorry for being late all the time...i hate when i get your ping and im not the only car on the road.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Drago619 said:


> So sorry for being late all the time...i hate when i get your ping and im not the only car on the road.


Actually that reminds me why are riders always late. I confirm my arrival about a minute before I actually pull up and they are still not outside when the two minute timer on pool expires a minute later.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jagent said:


> You should always call your driver and demand that he make it quick.


"Oh yes ma'am....I'll be there right away maam!!"

*click* *dialtone* *CANCEL!!*


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> "Oh yes ma'am....I'll be there right away maam!!"
> 
> *click* *dialtone* *CANCEL!!*


If I have the time to waste, **** 'em, make 'em wait even longer. Make them even later..... then cancel.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

And if you call me I will ask you 1 question......

#1 have you ever had a conversation with a dial tone?

No?.......click


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Do you tip? Drivers will arrive late for non tippers. We get a message that pops up when we accept showing how much you tipped your last driver. We are early for the ones that tip.


We don't get the _message_ anymore in Miami. I think too many pax saw it, so they changed it to a Beacon signal.

We get green, yellow, or orange beacon flashes just before the ride request indicating frequent tipper, occasional tipper, and never tips. Our beacon thing was originally green, yellow and red, but somebody pointed out to those clever Uberkids that it is illegal to display a flashing red light forward unless you're an emergency vehicle. After the ride, we do the normal pax tip rating just like you do.

Now, if only they would give us a "No" button on the ride request so we don't have to wait 15 seconds listening to the damn thing!

The only downside to the Beacon change is that the folks who don't have beacons yet lost the tip indicator.

If OP is a green or yellow, her problem could also just be Pool. So many drivers don't accept pool that the pickup times are much longer. Plus, the driver may have to stop, wait, and pickup -- and/or drop off -- another pax or two en route.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> With you being in Memphis, there may be an issue of pickup location that some drivers may... avoid.


One of the most dangerous cities in America. Could get shot or mugged driving down the wrong neighborhood.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


Take the bus.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Troll account.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

I usually arrive early. That's the message I get from many pax that say, "the app says you're still 2 minutes away." And I'm waiting on 4 out of 5 pax when I arrive, maybe more. So it's maybe your area. Your assumption is based on a confirmation bias. 

The question often read on this board is why are pax usually not ready when we arrive. You must be one of the few good ones. Or are you monitoring whether or not your driver arrives when the app estimates they will and then makeing them wait regardless?


----------



## Idiot Savant (Mar 14, 2016)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


Try a diet - the result will arrive super-super late. Very fustrating.
Get a a mountain of napkins, cause going to shop for them will be super late too, all your mascara would leave you to look like a road kill. super road kill. or even supper road kill.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


Make the inquiry on lateness with Uber. They are the ones controlling the GPS and estimated arrival times. As a Driver, we get the request and drive. Maybe some drivers fart around before pick up? Who knows?


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

Take a limo they never late


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> It doesn't even have to be the hood here. If you live in Mirasol out by the PGA golf course, where they have a giant, two-story fountain by the gate, 7/10 drivers won't touch your 15 minute pickup there, either. Not all the hated neighborhoods are in da hood.


Lol... i ignored 2 out there just a few hours ago... 1.3x and 1.6x too funny


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> It doesn't even have to be the hood here. If you live in Mirasol out by the PGA golf course, where they have a giant, two-story fountain by the gate, 7/10 drivers won't touch your 15 minute pickup there, either. Not all the hated neighborhoods are in da hood.


I *hate* pickups in Clayton and Ladue here. I don't really get requests from North County, but then again, I don't pick up or drop off in that area either.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

I like it when I get a ping and then a minute later the pax calls asking me what is taking so long.


----------



## Nick Young (Sep 20, 2015)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


What is your passenger rating? If you don't tip - don't complain.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


Is your rating so low that no one wants to pick you up or are you not capable or reading the numbers shown on your app. When it says they will be there in 15 minutes but you wanted to be picked up in 5 minutes, that's not the drivers fault, that's your fault for waiting too long to request a ride.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


Unless it's a scheduled ride, there is no such thing as a "late Uber/Lyft".Its public transportation,therefore "unpredictable" and determined on several factors (weather,traffic,speed limit, distance,waiting for other pax).Get a limo service next time #problemsolved


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


"Call me a cab"

O.K., you're a cab LOL


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

Jagent said:


> You should always call your driver and demand that he make it quick.


And the driver will demand to make it quick to cancel the request.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

just uberX said:


> And the driver will demand to make it quick to cancel the request.


Google "sarcasm."


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


The most common reason why a driver might be late is due to them not knowing your area well, them not knowing how to follow the GPS on the app, or in general not knowing what they're doing. I would expect it's a combination of all of these and most likely the last one of them not knowing what they're doing. If you find you're getting a lot of drivers not know what they're doing then it's likely because all of the good drivers check your rating prior to accepting your request and decide it's better to not pick you up. Go and check your rating and if you see it's less than 4.5 then think about how you behave when riding in an Uber.

The best/easiest way to improve your rating is to tip the driver. How much to tip is up to you and can vary on many things and I have no idea how much people in Memphis tip. As a rider I use a general rule of tip $1/5mins of a trip. But to be a 5-start rider you don't have to tip. Below are my tips on how to get 5-stars

be ready (this means be in the street) when the Uber arrives
if you need a phone charger ask nicely (but don't expect to get one)
don't ask for refreshments (if they're available the the driver will let you know)
don't ask for an aux cable or change the radio station (driver will ask you if they want you to control the radio) (If the radio is too loud or not loud enough it is okay the let the driver know this)
in general don't cause drama during the ride.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


That can't be. Uber drivers claim they're better than the "nasty ol' cabs," and promised the world they'd show the taxi industry, "How it's done."

Are you saying Uber drivers are no better than cab drivers? ;-)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nita0711 said:


> *Every time I order an uber they always arrive super late. It's frustrating!*


\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Tysmith95 said:


> Let me guess, you request pools.


The drivers do not like the Uber Pools, so they let the requests expire. If one driver lets a request expire, the program then offers it to the next driver and so forth down the line until someone accepts it. This creates two types of delays. The first is that there is a delay because the request is not accepted until it moves through one or more driver. If the request does get moved down the proverbial line, you are not being assigned the driver closest to you. This means that it will take the driver longer to get to you than you might like. Solution? Stop requesting Uber Pool.

Another problem is that you might be requesting from somewhere that is just outside a surge zone. If that is the case, the drivers will not accept your request because they do not want to take a base rate trip when they could be carrying a surge rate trip. That one is all about the Benjamins. Solution? Other than moving yourself inside a surge zone, there _*ain't*_ much that you can do. Even if Uber were to let a customer send a message with the request such as "I tip well", half the drivers would not believe it, anyhow, as they have been burned before on such promises.



Toonces-the-cat said:


> I like it when I get a ping and then a minute later the pax calls asking me what is taking so long.


"Yes, Ma'am. you see I had to pull over to let a fire engine pass, then a jaywalker with an 'I dare you to hit me attitude' stepped in front of me. After that, some bicycle spandex boy weaved in front of me, so I had to slam on the brakes, again. I had to wait three cycles of the light to make a turn because a METRObus was blocking the intersection on the first arrow, some clueless jerk in a Volvo stopped at the second green arrow, but I finally got through. After that, I had to go around a UPS, FedEX and Mail truck all parked with impunity in a NO STANDING IN RUSH HOUR Zone, so it took me three more cycles of the light to get through that intersection. As of now, I am only two blocks from you, but if you look up the street, you will see that there are four bunched METRObusses in this Flashy Arrow Hell in which I am sitting. As soon as every one of them stops and picks up and discharges, I might get to you after four cycles of the light. Sadly for you, it is now going to take even longer for you to get a ride, as I am cancelling rather than listen to your caterwauling all the way to wherever it is that you want to go and receiving one whole star as my reward. Thank you for using Uber and _*HAVE a nice day*_!".



germainebell said:


> The most common reason why a driver might be late is due to them not knowing your area well, them not knowing how to follow the GPS on the app, or in general _*not knowing what they're doing*_.


(emphasis mine)

You receive that for which you pay.

I do not know about licencing requirements in Memphis, but if there are any requirements that cab or limousine drivers know even a minimum of geography, there are choices:

1. Call a taxi
2. Hail a taxi.
3. Book a limousine. For your purposes in Tennessee, if a limousine driver must know something about geography, book a limousine. If there are no such requirements, you are better off with UberX. Why pay a premium for a driver who gets lost when you can get a driver who gets lost for Uber Pool rates, which are little more than a bus?
4. In fact, take a bus. While a bus driver does get lost every once in a while, most of them run on fixed routes, so they do know where they are going on the route.

If use Uber you must,

5. Summon Uber Black (if available in Memphis).

I do not know the licencing requirements for limousines or taxis in Memphis (or anywhere in Tennessee, for that matter), but here, the cab drivers in most jurisdictions must have a minimal knowledge of geography. The limousine drivers in Maryland or the District of Columbia must have a basic knowledge of geography. Virginia has no special licence for limousine drivers. In fact, most of the complaints about Uber Black here arise from drivers who carry Virginia plates.



germainebell said:


> check your rating and if you see it's less than 4.5 then think about how you behave when riding in an Uber.
> 
> Below are my tips on how to get 5-stars
> 
> ...





*^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^*

_*Pay heed to what *_germainebell *is telling you.*

Drivers do avoid low rated users. If I am close, generally I do not pay much attention to the ratings, especially on Uber Taxi, but if I must travel for a trip, I pay more attention to them. This goes double if I am driving UberX that day instead of Uber Taxi.

Pay particular attention to Number One. One of the most frequent sources of complaints is passengers who keep drivers waiting. Even if we start the trip, Uber pays drivers very little to wait. In addition, in The Big City, many passengers request rides at addresses where there is no standing in rush hour. The driver can not wait in those places until you decide that you are good and ready to come out of the building.

On Number Three, I do not let the customer know that I have water or candy. I do have the water in the door pockets where the customer can see it. If he just takes it, that is fine. If he asks, I tell him to take it. Thus, I do not mind if the customer asks.

I leave the radio *OFF*, be it in the cab or UberX. This is an old cab driver habit, as here, the law requires that cab drivers secure the passenger's consent to play a radio or CD player. The Regulators always have interpreted this as its being necessary to secure active consent; lack of objection has never been interpreted as sufficient. If they want music, I will turn on the thing, but this is one of the few times that I will invoke the "my car/my rules" maxim: _*I do not allow opera, disco or rap*_.



phillipzx3 said:


> That can't be. Uber drivers claim they're better than the "nasty ol' cabs," and promised the world they'd show the taxi industry, "How it's done."
> 
> Are you saying Uber drivers are no better than cab drivers? ;-)


It appears that they are worse. While it might take a bit of time from calling to the cab's arrival, once the dispatcher or computer finds a cab, the driver goes promptly to the address, as a rule.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm never late. I have never had the ride start before I got there.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

germainebell said:


> The most common reason why a driver might be late is due to them not knowing your area well, them not knowing how to follow the GPS on the app, or in general not knowing what they're doing. I would expect it's a combination of all of these and most likely the last one of them not knowing what they're doing. If you find you're getting a lot of drivers not know what they're doing then it's likely because all of the good drivers check your rating prior to accepting your request and decide it's better to not pick you up. Go and check your rating and if you see it's less than 4.5 then think about how you behave when riding in an Uber.
> 
> The best/easiest way to improve your rating is to tip the driver. How much to tip is up to you and can vary on many things and I have no idea how much people in Memphis tip. As a rider I use a general rule of tip $1/5mins of a trip. But to be a 5-start rider you don't have to tip. Below are my tips on how to get 5-stars
> 
> ...


" I DREAM of a pax like this"


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Gordiano said:


> If I have the time to waste, &%[email protected]!* 'em, make 'em wait even longer. Make them even later..... then cancel.


I do it all the time, Who cares if they need a uber or Lyft and they request us the last minute, Ain't my problem.



germainebell said:


> The most common reason why a driver might be late is due to them not knowing your area well, them not knowing how to follow the GPS on the app, or in general not knowing what they're doing. I would expect it's a combination of all of these and most likely the last one of them not knowing what they're doing. If you find you're getting a lot of drivers not know what they're doing then it's likely because all of the good drivers check your rating prior to accepting your request and decide it's better to not pick you up. Go and check your rating and if you see it's less than 4.5 then think about how you behave when riding in an Uber.
> 
> The best/easiest way to improve your rating is to tip the driver. How much to tip is up to you and can vary on many things and I have no idea how much people in Memphis tip. As a rider I use a general rule of tip $1/5mins of a trip. But to be a 5-start rider you don't have to tip. Below are my tips on how to get 5-stars
> 
> ...


 Don't forget, No foot massages for uber x rates..lol.


----------

